# Ash Split?



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

I was smoking a Camacho SLR Maduro last night and from the foot to about 1" 1/4 the ash literally split like you were splitting wood. It smoked just fine and didn't continue after it fell off. I've seen this before...what causes that?


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Never seen it before. Sounds interesting to see.


----------



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

I didn't have my camera w/me...thought about it.


----------



## Pmagus-cl (Feb 29, 2008)

I call it an "alligator" because it looks like a big spiky mouth:biggrin:
don't know what causes it but I have seen it often. Looks bad but doesn't seem to effect anything


----------



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

Yup that's it. Could be from the moisture in the tobacco evaporating causes the tobacco to "curl".


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

I haven't had one completely split open but I have had a few with camel toe though.


----------



## hiway_87 (Mar 16, 2008)

Had a nub that camel toed on me(and even split the wrapper) but fine after that. maybe rolled to tight I don't know???


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Have had it happen before, don't think anything of it.


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

I've had it happen, it seems like if the foot gets banged up a little, the ash can start out a little weird, and it continues if you don't break the ash off early. If you do break it off, then it seems to be fine after that.


----------



## trathner (Nov 7, 2012)

Lefty-cl said:


> I was smoking a Camacho SLR Maduro last night and from the foot to about 1" 1/4 the ash literally split like you were splitting wood. It smoked just fine and didn't continue after it fell off. I've seen this before...what causes that?


You mean like this?


----------



## J-Nubs (Jan 26, 2012)

First off, Camacho SLR= Great cigar. I have seen this happen on a few different cigars and I always attribute it to some (minor) fault in the construction method. In my experience it has had little to no effect on the smoke.


----------



## J-Nubs (Jan 26, 2012)

In fact, check out my avatar, just realized I have a split ash goin' on there


----------

